# Off Leash Run



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This guy gives his dogs the "alpha roll" but he seems gentle and affectionate about it. This video shows him running his dogs, and they certainly seem to love and respect him. They are not Vizslas, by the way... but still, this is pretty impressive!

(So you think you can walk a dog?!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qFP28ANXLLA&vq=medium


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow.... That is impressive, especially how he herds them to one side of the road with the stick. The dogs even got to go swimming twice on that run.... Hope he doesn't get a citation for off leash? That could be expensive.. haha


----------

